# Waldenburg Pocket Watch



## law (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello everone, i hoping some one may be able to provide some information.

An old gentleman i know has come into possession of an old pocket watch, he has asked me if i can find some information about it.

It is marked Waldenburg. here are some photos.

hope they post ok, i have not done this before.

thanks for any info given


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

GT = Gedeon Thommen = Revue!

And they had their company in Waldenbourg (Switzerland).

A swiss pocket watch in silver case (inner cap out of brass), cylindre escapement, 10 jewels, key wound/set.

Andreas


----------



## law (Apr 14, 2009)

thnks very much Mikrolisk. is there any way to find out its date of manufacture.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Gedeon Thommen started the production of own ebauches/movements for pocket watches in 1875, that are signed with his initials "GT". And that kind of movements are made in this period, matching the layout of the dial. Your watch was thus made in about 1880.

Andreas


----------

